# Brooklyn, NY - Looking find group



## nasrat (Dec 23, 2012)

I've recently moved to New York from London for work and we will be living in Brooklyn - Clinton Hill/Fort Greene/Park Slope vicinity.

Both my wife and are are experienced players in our 30s and I've a reasonable amount of GM experience. I’ve been playing on and off since high school -  (Basic D&D, AD&D 2nd edition, 3.x, [notranslate]Pathfinder[/notranslate] 4th, next) - with various other systems thrown in also.  I enjoy story and character driven games - with a healthy dose of fun.

My favourite settings to run so far have been Dark Sun and Planescape. My wife and I are looking to join a game, and maybe when we’re settled I’ll consider running something.


----------



## am181d (Dec 26, 2012)

nasrat said:


> I've recently moved to New York from London for work and we will be living in Brooklyn - Clinton Hill/Fort Greene/Park Slope vicinity.
> 
> Both my wife and are are experienced players in our 30s and I've a reasonable amount of GM experience. I’ve been playing on and off since high school -  (Basic D&D, AD&D 2nd edition, 3.x, [notranslate]Pathfinder[/notranslate] 4th, next) - with various other systems thrown in also.  I enjoy story and character driven games - with a healthy dose of fun.
> 
> My favourite settings to run so far have been Dark Sun and Planescape. My wife and I are looking to join a game, and maybe when we’re settled I’ll consider running something.




Welcome to New York! I recently started playing with a group in Manhattan that's looking for a new member or two. It looks like we're going to be playing Wednesday nights (?) in the new year, from 6 to 10 or so. We're doing a 5e game right now, but have talked about switching up periodically. If this sounds like it might be a good fit, drop me an email at drew@drewmelbourne.com and we can discuss further.


----------



## DestinyMaster (Jan 6, 2013)

i was hoping maybe i can also join ? not to experianced......... but i really want to get better and have super fun


----------



## Shaun Bradley (Feb 16, 2013)

*Hello*



nasrat said:


> I've recently moved to New York from London for work and we will be living in Brooklyn - Clinton Hill/Fort Greene/Park Slope vicinity.
> 
> Both my wife and are are experienced players in our 30s and I've a reasonable amount of GM experience. I’ve been playing on and off since high school -  (Basic D&D, AD&D 2nd edition, 3.x, [notranslate]Pathfinder[/notranslate] 4th, next) - with various other systems thrown in also.  I enjoy story and character driven games - with a healthy dose of fun.
> 
> My favourite settings to run so far have been Dark Sun and Planescape. My wife and I are looking to join a game, and maybe when we’re settled I’ll consider running something.






Hello my name is Shaun Bradley, and I have just moved back to my home town of Brooklyn recently and I am looking for a group to play in my long standing campaign. Please give me a shout E-mail = durrum1(at)yahoo.com or look me up on face book = (shaun bradley/durrum1).  I really could use a good set of players and if you have found a group maybe there is more room.

I look forward to hearing from you, your friendly naiborhood Dungeon master 
 Shaun Bradley


----------

